# coast league brackets out?



## original805 (Aug 13, 2018)

is the schedule out


----------



## Frank (Aug 14, 2018)

Not yet. Clubs have it to review right now in its preliminary form. I don't know the date they finalize and post


----------



## Tim Powell (Aug 14, 2018)

Frank said:


> Not yet. Clubs have it to review right now in its preliminary form. I don't know the date they finalize and post


According to the CSL Facebook page, last year they were posted 8/28. Not sure if they are on similar time frame this year.


----------



## Overlap (Aug 20, 2018)

original805 said:


> is the schedule out


next week....


----------



## Mom Taxi (Aug 20, 2018)

I hope it's next week - in an email that went out from CSL I believe it said last week of August.


----------



## Caltek (Aug 20, 2018)

Mom Taxi said:


> I hope it's next week - in an email that went out from CSL I believe it said last week of August.


Next week is the last week of august.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Aug 20, 2018)

Mom Taxi said:


> I hope it's next week - in an email that went out from CSL I believe it said last week of August.





Caltek said:


> Next week is the last week of august.


Clearly August has gotten away from me *insert facepalm*


----------



## Crazysoccerscene (Aug 25, 2018)

CSL schedule is up.


----------



## equipo (Aug 26, 2018)

The schedules show IE Surf is now "Legends IE".  So Legends now has DA, DA Pilot, DPL, SCDSL Discovery, F1 and now CSL Premier teams.  That's a lot of black and yellow!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Crazysoccerscene said:


> CSL schedule is up.


Yeah it's up, but what does the CSL season do for any team?
Other than winning your age group there is no reward for winning your age group.
If I was running a club we would skip the season, give the players some time off they don't really get, at least in High School.


----------



## GunninGopher (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah it's up, but what does the CSL season do for any team?
> Other than winning your age group there is no reward for winning your age group.
> If I was running a club we would skip the season, give the players some time off they don't really get, at least in High School.


If I'm not mistaken, teams have to play in a Cal-South league to play in State/National Cup. I'm pretty sure CRL doesn't count, but not positive. That would mean that a team would only play in club tournaments and would end up with 2 big breaks: Fall (regular season) and Winter (State/National Cup). With High School players, you would only have the club team together in the summer. I suspect that the club that doesn't play in a Fall league would be constantly lose players because many of the better players are playing to play, not take breaks.

You don't have to play in a high flight to play in National Cup, though. Conceivably a team could play in a low bracket to avoid travel in the Fall and then play National Cup. The problem is, nobody enjoys playing in a blow-out.

I think that a lot of less competitive younger teams take a couple months off after State Cup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> If I'm not mistaken, teams have to play in a Cal-South league to play in State/National Cup. I'm pretty sure CRL doesn't count, but not positive. That would mean that a team would only play in club tournaments and would end up with 2 big breaks: Fall (regular season) and Winter (State/National Cup). With High School players, you would only have the club team together in the summer. I suspect that the club that doesn't play in a Fall league would be constantly lose players because many of the better players are playing to play, not take breaks.
> 
> You don't have to play in a high flight to play in National Cup, though. Conceivably a team could play in a low bracket to avoid travel in the Fall and then play National Cup. The problem is, nobody enjoys playing in a blow-out.
> 
> I think that a lot of less competitive younger teams take a couple months off after State Cup.


Good info, thx.


----------



## Soccer_newbie (Aug 27, 2018)

Coast schedule out now.  Wonder how long it will take SCDSL to get theirs out.


----------



## Overlap (Aug 27, 2018)

equipo said:


> The schedules show IE Surf is now "Legends IE".  So Legends now has DA, DA Pilot, DPL, SCDSL Discovery, F1 and now CSL Premier teams.  That's a lot of black and yellow!


pretty soon, they'll just be playing themselves


----------



## jpeter (Aug 27, 2018)

This year Coast Soccer League has Amazon Alexa capabilities. You can find out your next game, standings and weather for now.

#Alexa what times my next game? #soccer #tech

Tricks are for kids and that apps & skills can be buggy but at least CSL is attempting to keep up with the times


----------



## timbuck (Aug 27, 2018)

But scdsl has a new discovery league!!!!


----------



## Toch (Aug 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> But scdsl has a new discovery league!!!!


----------



## timbuck (Aug 27, 2018)

“Alexa which league under cal south has the best teams?”

“I’m sorry that is a stupid question.  It is impossible to answer because there are too many leagues now.  And all of the teams are watered down from where they used to be.  We have DA, DPL, ECNL, Pilot, Reserve, Discovery, Premier, Gold, Champions and Europa leagues now.  But you have teams in these leagues still playing in the 2nd flight of many tournaments.  And not always winning.  I give up. Can you please just ask me about the weather or to play a song.”


----------

